
Tails, you win - tosh
http://www.collaborativefund.com/blog/tails-you-win/
======
sharemywin
I doubt the author would have invested in Disney right before snow white.

VC's only exist because rich people can only throw so much money at google.

So, what I get out of this if you live in SV and your technical.

For 85 out of 100 go work for a big company.

10 out of 100 if your really successful and you have lots of capital and are
well connected you possibly be start a company be moderately successful.

2-3 of you if you happen to meet the next Steve jobs and he/she is probably
talking about making $1 or 2 off poor people in India or china. And your vital
to him/her getting some business off the ground. go for it.

1-2 of you, if you are actually are next Steve jobs and... I don't know your
probably actually in India or China right now and not reading dumb comments by
a burnt out developer like me.

